# Meet my adorable rescue Mother rat, 2 babies, and their cagemate!



## Mattsrats (Feb 24, 2014)

Hello all,

Earlier this week I was at my local animal shelter looking at cats for my friend when we spotted a cage with 4 rats in it! There was a Momma rat, 2 of her babies, and another medium size female.

The shelter said they were just dumped there a week prior with no information what so ever. They said rats rarely get adopted there and usually end up euthanized after 2 weeks. They had 1 week left and she said I could have all 4 for $10.

Either the momma rat was naturally well socialized or someone put some real work into her. When I scooped her up she started profusely licking my hands and arms while chattering happily. She then climbed up and perched on my shoulder and started boggling. The other 3 are kinda skittish but the Momma knew how to sell it lol!

They all got a clean bill of health from my vet and she guessed the babies at around 3 to 3.5 weeks. They are weaned from what I can tell. She takes good care of them but acts more like a wild older sister and tries to wrestle with them until they get annoyed an squawk at her. They don't squeak like a rat, it almost sounds like a bird squawk.

I forgot how hard it is to get good pics of hyper female rats and babies, it took an hr to get these pics and there was dozens I deleted of pure blur.

So here they are with names:

First we have the momma, Gypsy who never stays in one place very long and is constantly exploring. She is a Himalayan I think but I have never seen nose points like her's before...they more like connected spots or were dabbed on with a paintbrush:



















Next up we have Gypsy's daugter, Danger who is also very affectionate and licky like mom. The moment she senses danger though, she insta-poops... it's kinda cute. I got the idea watching the movie Pacific Rim last night as Charlie Hunnam's mecha was called Gypsy Danger.



















She feel asleep in my arms shortly after I took this one:










Next up is Gypsy's son, who is becoming more licky and affectionate like mom and sis but is still cautious. I haven't decided on his name yet but he cries, squawks, and complains when I hold him in my hands so his current nickname is Squeaker:



















Finally we have their cage-mate Luna who loves to sit outside with me at night and sniff the air or perch on my shoulder. She wrestles with mom, helps take care of the babies, and even gets the babies so worked up and popcorning that they go pounce on mom:


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

Make sure to seoerate the boy after 4 -4 1/2 weeks of age or you will have more rats lol are you getting him fixed?


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

Personally I would suggest getting him fixed so the family can stay together it seems very cute.


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

They are amazing and you for rescuing and giving them them a loving home. Still can't believe that anyone can just dump them! These creatures intelligence is beyond our understanding ( my husband said to add ) gorgeous pics. My hubby said you can call the boy, Joseph Conrad ( cos he looks like he may be an author one day )but the nickname Squeaker is cute, it'll probably stick.


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

P.S. Mom and companion keep up the good work, you're a role model to human mothers!


----------



## Mattsrats (Feb 24, 2014)

Thank you everyone

Yes, he will be neutered as my other 3 boys have been or are scheduled to be.

Once the back to school rush is completely gone at work (Walmart - Electronics), I will have time to assemble and furnish the Double Critter Nation that I have had in storage for the last 2 weeks.

My mischief is currently going to be:

Girls: Gypsy, Danger, Luna, Sophie, & Izzy... despite having a **** near 90 degree head tilt, being underweight no matter what I do, and having her tail amputated.... Izzy still soldiers on. Granted her tail was how she counteracted the tilt so now she just kinda flops or makes do lol.

Boys: Rowen, Bowser, Peanut, & Squeaker.

I had to rehome my Silver Rex, Bandit to a friend because he is un-neuterable. He got scared when the vet was initially inspecting his junk so he sucked his testicles up into his body but one never came back down. I was told by 3 different vets that it would take x-rays or exploratory surgery just to find the testicle to remove it.... AND even if they found it, none of them was willing to perform such a surgery so he would end up living alone in a smaller cage cause the DCN is the limit for my landlords. I felt it wasn't fair to him and my friend just lost one of her 2 year old boys so I let her rehome him. He was his own rat, I bought him for Quinn but after Quinn passed Bandit sorta went solo and only ever acted happy around my friend so I felt maybe it was meant to be?

It was a happy week but a bittersweet one as well. Oh Well


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Rats get shy too shame poor boy, but I did a good chuckle about the vet inspecting his junk. I've just kept boys and left the neutering... My husband just added but they inspect one another's junk  sorry bit of a loon!


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

My rats (4 years ago) were all boys and were fascinated with each others junk Lovemyfurries! Was a right comical sketch hahaha


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Hahaha


----------



## deedeeiam (Apr 8, 2014)

Love their markings. They're all adorable.


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

Awe. all so beautiful.


----------



## RadiantRatties (Jul 28, 2014)

I didn't know they could suck them up in there lol weird! Lovely ratties though 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratpax (Aug 24, 2014)

_I forgot how hard it is to get good pics of hyper female rats and babies, it took an hr to get these pics and there was dozens I deleted of pure blur.
_

Thank you! Now I feel validated. Gosh, I just recently got my very first rats--two rehomed baby girls, and wowsers, I never felt I was a good photographer to begin with, but gah. 

Thank you so much for adopting this little family, loved your story about their antics, and I'm super jealous of you--Momma rat Gypsy is just all kinds of awesome.


----------



## Mattsrats (Feb 24, 2014)

THAT'S NOT LUNA!Good grief I'm so embarrassed .... that is Juniper, my friend's rat who stays with me on the weekends when she goes to see family. I'm so color blind....Juni and Luna are nearly identical in markings. Juni is black/white & Luna is Brown/White.


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Don't be embarrassed!! It happens, especially when you get older and confuse all the names of your kids...


----------

